# This SUCKS!!!!



## LordOfTheSith (Jan 2, 2006)

December 19 and hardly any snow in Syracuse,NY!!!!!! All the big storms have missed us so far or have been rain. WTH is going on here????? Looks like it is gearing up to be a crummy snow season here......AGAIN!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like you'll be last in the Golden Snowball award!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I know, its frustrating watching everyone else get all the snow. We haven't much in the way of snow either, this time last year we had well over 3ft on the ground. There is absolutely nothing on the ground now and maybe a dusting by Sunday. They say we have a season total of 12.5" so far and I bet thats stretched by 4 or 5 inches. Some forecasts are saying a major winter storm by Christmas....we'll see.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

I feel your pain since it's been the same here.
Something supposedly on tap for Sunday..will see.
Hope the snow gods send some your way too.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Luppy;914082 said:


> I feel your pain since it's been the same here.
> Something supposedly on tap for Sunday..will see.
> Hope the snow gods send some your way too.


Luppy the only pain youll be feeling on sunday will be your ass from siting in your Jeep for so long.Thats one awsome driveway plow you have there ,what type motor come in those.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

This is great! I don't care for the cold but I like it when it's not snowing. It makes up for the last couple years.payup

Go seasonal.


----------

